
The rise of cryptocurrencies degrades hard work and traditional success - singular_value
https://www.quora.com/How-are-bitcoins-a-bad-concept-How-will-they-hurt-the-society-in-a-broader-prospective/answer/Pranav-Gokhale?share=1
======
bufferoverflow
What an incoherent rant. The author jumps from being angry at the people who
took huge risks, invested in a new technology, and succeeded (oh, and they are
evil males!), and then immediately switches to talking about scammers, like
it's the same people.

~~~
singular_value
Author here and first HN submission--guess this is a taste for the honest
feedback that HN gives :) so thanks!

My opinions are primarily directed towards the dabblers who join the market
smelling "get rich quick". And I would contend that these dabblers are closely
related to the scammers. I'd ideally like to evaluate this claim with numbers
and statistics, but these are my observations from being deep in on crypto
since 2014.

I hear you though: this is indeed a rant.

